# my printer wont print ( SOLVED )

## Terion

hello !

i've already checked the CUPS install guide and foomatic manual too..

but nothing is going to work

KDE "Add Printer Wizard" cant connect to cups server, but the server is runnig!

```
 # /etc/init.d/cupsd start

 * WARNING:  "cupsd" has already been started.

```

and my printer is recognised by my kernel too

```
[kernel] drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 4 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04B8 pid 0x0005
```

please help me!Last edited by Terion on Wed Feb 02, 2005 4:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Terion

and foomatic says that :

```
root # foomatic-configure -s cups -p Epson-Stylus_Photo_830 -c file:/dev/usb/lp0 -n Epson -d gimp-print

lpinfo: Unable to connect to server: Connection refused

Use of uninitialized value in substitution (s///) at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.5/Foomatic/DB.pm line 3427.

lpadmin: Unable to connect to server: Connection refused

Could not set up/change the queue "Epson"!

```

----------

## Terion

is anybody out there who can help me?!

----------

## vonhelmet

 *Terion wrote:*   

> and foomatic says that :
> 
> ```
> root # foomatic-configure -s cups -p Epson-Stylus_Photo_830 -c file:/dev/usb/lp0 -n Epson -d gimp-print
> 
> ...

 

Try it with file:/dev/lp0

You'll probably still get the /usr/lib/perl5/... error, but it should work regardless - it did for me at least.

----------

## Terion

and what is wrong with my KDE "Add printer wizard" ?

i can print when i use the "cat" command in the shell but i want to print using KDE programs, like Open Office or something

----------

## jschellhaass

Are you trying to connect to hostname:631 or localhost:631?

jeff

----------

## Terion

KDE wants to connect to "localhost:631"Last edited by Terion on Sat Jan 29, 2005 10:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Terion

KDE wants to connect to "localhost:631"

----------

## Bojan

Perhaps changing the LogLevel in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf to "Loglevel debug" and inspecting the log file /var/log/cups/error_log might be helpful ... 

It is also recommended that you change it back to "Loglevel info" afterwards; otherwise you'll end up with quite large log file ...

----------

## Terion

my access_log says:

192.168.2.10 - - [29/Jan/2005:17:46:53 +0000] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 403 0

192.168.2.10 - - [29/Jan/2005:17:46:54 +0000] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 403 0

192.168.2.10 - - [29/Jan/2005:17:46:55 +0000] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 403 0

192.168.2.10 - - [29/Jan/2005:17:46:56 +0000] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 403 0

192.168.2.10 - - [29/Jan/2005:17:46:57 +0000] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 403 0

192.168.2.10 - - [29/Jan/2005:17:46:58 +0000] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 403 0

and my error_log says:

D [29/Jan/2005:17:46:57 +0000] SendError: 7 code=403 (Forbidden)

D [29/Jan/2005:17:46:57 +0000] CloseClient: 7

D [29/Jan/2005:17:46:58 +0000] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [29/Jan/2005:17:46:58 +0000] AcceptClient: 7 from 192.168.2.10:631.

D [29/Jan/2005:17:46:58 +0000] CloseClient: 5

D [29/Jan/2005:17:46:58 +0000] ReadClient: 7 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [29/Jan/2005:17:46:58 +0000] SendError: 7 code=403 (Forbidden)

D [29/Jan/2005:17:46:58 +0000] CloseClient: 7

I [29/Jan/2005:17:47:08 +0000] Scheduler shutting down normally.

D [29/Jan/2005:17:47:08 +0000] StopListening: closing all listen sockets.

D [29/Jan/2005:17:47:08 +0000] PauseListening: clearing input bits...

----------

## Terion

The exact KDE message is:

"Unable to retrieve the printer list. Error message received from manager:

Connection to CUPS server failed. Check that the CUPS server is correctly installed and running. Error: the IPP request failed for an unknown reason."

----------

## stobbsm

are you sure the cups server is started?

try:

```
/etc/init.d/cupsd restart
```

and let us know what it says.  Otherwise, the KDE wizard blows

just navigate to localhost:631, and it should bring up the cups control

----------

## Bojan

Can you post the results of the following:

# grep Listen < /etc/cups/cupsd.conf

# grep Port < /etc/cups/cupsd.conf

# netstat -natup

----------

## Terion

grep Listen:

#    Listen hostname

#    Listen hostname:80

#    Listen hostname:631

#    Listen 1.2.3.4

#    Listen 1.2.3.4:631

grep Port:

# Ports/addresses that we listen to.  The default port 631 is reserved

# You can have multiple Port/Listen lines to listen to more than one

#    Port 80

#    Port 631

# must have at least one Port or Listen line that allows access from the

#Port 80

#Port 443

Port 631

# BrowsePort: the port used for UDP broadcasts.  By default this is

# Only one BrowsePort is recognized.

#BrowsePort 631

netstat -natup:

Active Internet connections (servers and established)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         StatePID/Program name

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN7815/cupsd

tcp        1      0 127.0.0.1:631           127.0.0.1:47661         CLOSE_WAIT7815/cupsd

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:32786      207.46.107.81:1863      ESTABLISHED7668/kopete

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:58344      192.168.2.10:631        TIME_WAIT-

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:58345      192.168.2.10:631        TIME_WAIT-

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:32784      205.188.8.184:5190      ESTABLISHED7668/kopete

tcp        1      0 127.0.0.1:631           127.0.0.1:58780         CLOSE_WAIT7815/cupsd

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:54889      192.168.2.10:631        TIME_WAIT-

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:54894      192.168.2.10:631        TIME_WAIT-

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:54581      192.168.2.10:631        TIME_WAIT-

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:54582      192.168.2.10:631        TIME_WAIT-

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:54584      192.168.2.10:631        TIME_WAIT-

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:54585      192.168.2.10:631        TIME_WAIT-

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:53532      192.168.2.10:631        TIME_WAIT-

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:51449      192.168.2.10:631        TIME_WAIT-

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:51448      192.168.2.10:631        TIME_WAIT-

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:51446      192.168.2.10:631        TIME_WAIT-

tcp        0      1 192.168.2.10:46555      192.168.2.10:631        FIN_WAIT1-

tcp        0     54 192.168.2.10:46556      192.168.2.10:631        ESTABLISHED8103/admin

tcp        0     54 192.168.2.10:46557      192.168.2.10:631        ESTABLISHED8113/admin

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:48171      192.168.2.10:631        TIME_WAIT-

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:48172      192.168.2.10:631        TIME_WAIT-

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:32785      205.188.8.248:5190      ESTABLISHED7668/kopete

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:41319      192.168.2.10:631        TIME_WAIT-

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:41320      192.168.2.10:631        TIME_WAIT-

tcp        1    168 192.168.2.10:631        192.168.2.10:46555      ESTABLISHED7815/cupsd

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:44709      192.168.2.10:631        TIME_WAIT-

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:44708      192.168.2.10:631        TIME_WAIT-

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:43830      192.168.2.10:631        TIME_WAIT-

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:43828      192.168.2.10:631        TIME_WAIT-

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:43827      192.168.2.10:631        TIME_WAIT-

tcp      425      0 192.168.2.10:631        192.168.2.10:46556      ESTABLISHED7815/cupsd

tcp      424      0 192.168.2.10:631        192.168.2.10:46557      ESTABLISHED-

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:37863      192.168.2.10:631        TIME_WAIT-

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:37860      192.168.2.10:631        TIME_WAIT-

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:37859      192.168.2.10:631        TIME_WAIT-

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:37164      192.168.2.10:631        TIME_WAIT-

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:37165      192.168.2.10:631        TIME_WAIT-

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:37166      192.168.2.10:631        TIME_WAIT-

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:37163      192.168.2.10:631        TIME_WAIT-

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:40501      192.168.2.10:631        TIME_WAIT-

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:40500      192.168.2.10:631        TIME_WAIT-

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:33702      192.168.2.10:631        TIME_WAIT-

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:33701      192.168.2.10:631        TIME_WAIT-

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:48703      213.128.133.196:8006    ESTABLISHED13183/java

tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:32780      216.155.193.178:5050    ESTABLISHED7668/kopete

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*7815/cupsd

----------

## Bojan

Port line in cupsd.conf seems to be just fine,

cups is listening on port 631 ... I don't see any problems here.

There are a couple of queued jobs from your previous attempts; remove them with 

```
#cancel -a -u your-username 
```

run as root.

Just a few suggestions: go to localhost:631 and make sure you actually started your printer; but anyhow, this shouldn't be the cause for cups not accepting jobs - returning code 403.

Try re-emerging cups and gimp-print. I did some browsing through previous posts on this topic on this forum and on linuxprinting forum ( http://www.linuxprinting.org/forums.cgi?group=linuxprinting.epson.general ) and some users of epson printer say that after reinstalling things miraculously started to work.

Sorry, right now I don't have any other idea what could be causing this troubles. It seems weird  :Sad: (

----------

## Bojan

BTW: You set the gimpprint use flag in /etc/make.conf before emerging, right ???

----------

## Terion

ehm.. no.

----------

## Bojan

That just might be it  :Smile: 

Although  I was quite surprised while browsing through linuxprinting forum; I had always thought that Epsons are the ones that caused no trouble under Linux ....

----------

## Bojan

Probably just a superstition ..., but most users just prefer setting up their printers through the web browser http://localhost:631 interface. As far as I can say, it seems faster than KDE  Printing manager and it IS rock stable. I highly recommend using it.

----------

## Terion

okay, and what would you say, if i tell ya that, when i configured my printer with the webinterface...

that the webconfig just hangs up?

its the same thing with kde AND gnome. when i click "finish" to complete the installation, the program or web configuration stops doing something.

i waited some minutes but nothing happened...

----------

## Bojan

OK, calm down.

Is it possible that you've made a typo in your iptables rules ???

Does "# /etc/init.d/iptables stop" make any changes to an attempt to reach http://localhost:631 through web browser ???

----------

## Terion

```
 # /etc/init.d/iptables stop

-bash: /etc/init.d/iptables: No such file or directory

```

it doesnt affect anything, because its not there.   :Confused: 

----------

## Bojan

If this is so  sorry. I've ran out of ideas, I can't help you.

It seems that something is seriously broken. 

As far as I understand, you emerged cups, etc, following the Gentoo Printing howto (I presume), everything emerges OK, you edited /etc/cups/cupsd.conf (I presume), cups shows up (obvious from #netstat) and it is listening on port 631, you can print from the shell, but can't access localhost:631 neither from KDE Printing Manager, neither from web browser although nothing else (iptables) seems to be blocking this port.

I think that for now the most important problem is that you can't access http://localhost:631. I suggest that you write a new post and rephrase your question in this way.

You can also check http://bugzilla.gentoo.org. I was trying that myself but found nothing that could help you to solve the problem you are facing. Perhaps you should go through it yourself again, maybe I've missed something.

----------

## Terion

i CAN access localhost:631 but after the "Model /Driver" section, it hangs up.

----------

## Pajarico

Please post ' tail /var/log/messages' before and after you start cups daemon, and before and after you try to print something.

----------

## Terion

ehm i cant set up my printer  :Wink:  so i cant print anything. my webinterface always stops working after i selected the driver and the model

----------

## Pajarico

Then post before you start cups daemon, and after you have started it and  proceed to the point where it hangs.

----------

## Terion

after cupsd start: 

```

I [31/Jan/2005:18:24:17 +0000] Listening to 0:631

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:17 +0000] AddLocation: added location '/'

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:17 +0000] AllowIP: / allow 00000000/00000000

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:17 +0000] AddLocation: added location '/admin'

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:17 +0000] DenyIP: /admin deny 00000000/00000000

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:17 +0000] AllowIP: /admin allow 7f000001/ffffffff

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:17 +0000] AllowIP: /admin allow 00000000/00000000

I [31/Jan/2005:18:24:17 +0000] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [31/Jan/2005:18:24:17 +0000] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [31/Jan/2005:18:24:17 +0000] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [31/Jan/2005:18:24:17 +0000] Full reload is required.

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:17 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "ipp"...

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:17 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "lpd"...

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:17 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "parallel:/dev/lp0"...

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:17 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "scsi"...

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:18 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS0?baud=115200"...

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:18 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS1?baud=115200"...

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:18 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS2?baud=115200"...

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:18 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS3?baud=115200"...

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:18 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS4?baud=115200"...

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:18 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS5?baud=115200"...

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:18 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS6?baud=115200"...

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:18 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS7?baud=115200"...

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:18 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "socket"...

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:18 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp0"...

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:18 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp1"...

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:18 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp2"...

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:18 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp3"...

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:18 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp4"...

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:18 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp5"...

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:18 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp6"...

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:18 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp7"...

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:18 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp8"...

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:18 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp9"...

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:18 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp10"...

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:18 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp11"...

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:18 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp12"...

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:18 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp13"...

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:18 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp14"...

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:18 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp15"...

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:18 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "http"...

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:18 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "ekplp:/var/ekpd/ekplp0"...

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:19 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "epson:/dev/lp0"...

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:19 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "canon:/dev/lp0"...

I [31/Jan/2005:18:24:19 +0000] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 241 PPDs...

I [31/Jan/2005:18:24:19 +0000] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:19 +0000] LoadAllJobs: Scanning /var/spool/cups...

I [31/Jan/2005:18:24:19 +0000] Full reload complete.

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:19 +0000] StartListening: NumListeners=1

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:19 +0000] StartListening: address=00000000 port=631

D [31/Jan/2005:18:24:19 +0000] ResumeListening: setting input bits...

```

And this filled the log after i tried to config via webinterface. always the same error i guess, but serveral timestamps

```

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] AcceptClient: 7 from ultima:631.

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] ReadClient: 7 POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] SendError: 7 code=401 (Unauthorized)

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] CloseClient: 7

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] AcceptClient: 7 from ultima:631.

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] ReadClient: 7 POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] SendError: 7 code=401 (Unauthorized)

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] CloseClient: 7

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] AcceptClient: 7 from ultima:631.

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] ReadClient: 7 POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] SendError: 7 code=401 (Unauthorized)

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] CloseClient: 7

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] AcceptClient: 7 from ultima:631.

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] ReadClient: 7 POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] SendError: 7 code=401 (Unauthorized)

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] CloseClient: 7

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] AcceptClient: 7 from ultima:631.

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] ReadClient: 7 POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] SendError: 7 code=401 (Unauthorized)

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] CloseClient: 7

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] AcceptClient: 7 from ultima:631.

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] ReadClient: 7 POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] SendError: 7 code=401 (Unauthorized)

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] CloseClient: 7

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] AcceptClient: 7 from ultima:631.

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] ReadClient: 7 POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] SendError: 7 code=401 (Unauthorized)

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] CloseClient: 7

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] AcceptClient: 7 from ultima:631.

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] ReadClient: 7 POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] SendError: 7 code=401 (Unauthorized)

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] CloseClient: 7

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] AcceptClient: 7 from ultima:631.

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] ReadClient: 7 POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] SendError: 7 code=401 (Unauthorized)

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] CloseClient: 7

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] AcceptClient: 7 from ultima:631.

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] ReadClient: 7 POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] SendError: 7 code=401 (Unauthorized)

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] CloseClient: 7

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] AcceptClient: 7 from ultima:631.

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] ReadClient: 7 POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] SendError: 7 code=401 (Unauthorized)

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] CloseClient: 7

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] AcceptClient: 7 from ultima:631.

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] ReadClient: 7 POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] SendError: 7 code=401 (Unauthorized)

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] CloseClient: 7

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] AcceptClient: 7 from ultima:631.

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] ReadClient: 7 POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] SendError: 7 code=401 (Unauthorized)

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] CloseClient: 7

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] AcceptClient: 7 from ultima:631.

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] ReadClient: 7 POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] SendError: 7 code=401 (Unauthorized)

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] CloseClient: 7

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] AcceptClient: 7 from ultima:631.

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] ReadClient: 7 POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] SendError: 7 code=401 (Unauthorized)

D [31/Jan/2005:18:28:54 +0000] CloseClient: 7

```

----------

## Terion

anyone with an idea?!

----------

## stobbsm

what is

```
ultima:631
```

try 

```
localhost:631
```

it looks to me that your trying to access the webinterface as an unauthorized user, try as root and see what happens

----------

## Terion

eh ultima is my hostname. 

i always log in with my root account.

so when i click on "Do administration tasks" in the cups webinterface i type in

Username: root

Password: < MY PASSWORD HERE >

----------

## Pajarico

Post your  /etc/hosts.

 :Wink: 

----------

## Bojan

Can you also post the results of:

```
# ls -l /etc/cups

# ls -l /etc/cups/ppd
```

----------

## Terion

ultima ~ # ls -l /etc/cups

total 260

drwx--x--x  2 root lp     4096 Feb  2 15:04 certs

-rw-r-----  1 root lp     2416 Jan 27 17:51 classes.conf

-rw-r--rw-  1 root root   2328 Jan 27 17:51 client.conf

-rw-r--rw-  1 root root   1215 Jan 30 13:43 command.types

-rw-r-----  1 root lp    21811 Jan 27 15:45 cupsd.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  21812 Jan 27 17:51 cupsd.conf~

drwxr-xrwx  2 root root   4096 Jan 23 13:05 interfaces

-rw-r--rw-  1 root root   4582 Jan 27 17:51 mime.convs

-rw-r--rw-  1 root root   5920 Jan 27 17:51 mime.types

drwxr-xr-x  2 root lp     4096 Feb  1 12:45 ppd

-rw-r--rw-  1 root root 158096 Jan 31 07:05 ppds.dat

-rw-r-----  1 root lp     2731 Feb  1 12:47 printers.conf

-rw-r--rw-  1 root lp     2735 Jan 30 00:46 printers.conf~

-rw-r--rw-  1 root root    947 Jan 23 13:33 pstoraster.convs

ultima ~ #

ultima ~ # ls -l /etc/cups/ppd

total 0

and this is my hosts file

```
# /etc/hosts:  This file describes a number of hostname-to-address

#              mappings for the TCP/IP subsystem.  It is mostly

#              used at boot time, when no name servers are running.

#              On small systems, this file can be used instead of a

#              "named" name server.  Just add the names, addresses

#              and any aliases to this file...

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/hosts,v 1.8 2003/08/04 20:12$#

#127.0.0.1      localhost

192.168.2.10 localhost ultima

# IPV6 versions of localhost and co

fe00::0 ip6-localnet

ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix

ff02::1 ip6-allnodes

ff02::2 ip6-allrouters

ff02::3 ip6-allhosts

127.0.0.1 localhost localhost.localdomain ultima

```

----------

## Bojan

Pajarico was obviously right ... Uncomment the line 

#127.0.0.1 localhost  

and comment everything else to try whether it works in this way.

----------

## Terion

OH MY GOD!!!!!

i love you guys  :Very Happy: 

IT WORKED  :Very Happy: 

finally:

PROBLEM SOLVED

----------

## Pajarico

Good to hear that, then add '(solved)' to the title.

 :Wink: 

----------

## Terion

hm yeah  :Wink: 

----------

## huseyin

I had the similar problem. I could not get the kde print manager to see the cups server even though it was running and I could not add printer from cups web interface (the devices dropdown menu was always empty, and I was trying to configure a TCP network printer)

I just wanted to say thank you for the posting, It helped me a lot

----------

